# Looking for a baby Aldabra tortoise



## ForestExotics (Nov 28, 2013)

Looking for a baby Aldabra tortoise max I would pay is $1000


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, you're not going to find a quality hatching under $1k. You can pm ALDABRAMAN and see exactly how much a little guy would cost, but I'm positive it'll be over $1000.


----------



## skottip (Nov 30, 2013)

I am sure you can find one at that price.
Just make sure is never defrosts.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2013)

I've never seen one that cheap. The usual cost of a brand new hatchling is $1500.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 30, 2013)

I've been searching as well, and have had some lovely conversations with ALDABRAMAN. I've contacted several suppliers (not all breed, but sell for others), and on average a PREPAID hatchling is $1500 range.


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm just curious. Where are you going to keep an Aldabra during those NY winters? I'm asking because there are a lot of nice places that I wouldn't mind moving to, but the weather is no good for large tortoises too much of the year. So what do you do with a giant tortoise in the Northern winters?


----------



## Millerlite (Nov 30, 2013)

Few years ago they were about 900-1000 babies, now I see them around 12-1500, 1200 being rare. Tom has a good point, it's possible, but it will cost a lot and it will take planning, something you should already be thinking about or thought about.

Kyle


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 30, 2013)

Tom, what are you saying! Keeping a 540 lb tortoise in the living room is a bad idea? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: Looking for a baby Aldabra tortoise*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Tom, what are you saying! Keeping a 540 lb tortoise in the living room is a bad idea? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



I think it could work out as a tv tray . If you eat alot of greens and have left overs he will have no problem cleaning up . Ha ha just joking .


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm gonna mount my flat screen on him. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## sissyofone (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: Looking for a baby Aldabra tortoise*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Tom, what are you saying! Keeping a 540 lb tortoise in the living room is a bad idea? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Lol thats hillairious


----------



## AnnV (Nov 30, 2013)

NY?

(Hmmm, there is a 5 character minimum in order to post?!)


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2013)

Awe, come on. I was asking seriously. We all know it can be done. I'm just looking for insight and ideas on HOW to do it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2013)

I think the OP asked a serious question. I'm closing the thread because it has taken a wrong turn. If anyone has info on a baby Aldabran tortoise under $1,000, please PM or email the OP with the information.


----------

